# Total ls differences with ntfs and ufs



## SPlissken (Aug 19, 2010)

Hello all

I have 2 external hard disk, one with ntfs system file , one with ufs system file

Boths are identicals with same data on it but total with ls -l on same directory is different even if size of each file is identical.

For sure it s because file system is different , i suppose it s the block size of each file system.

Is there a tool/command to compare each file on those two disk to see differences file by file according to the size of the file.

Any comments or advices are welcome

As an example here is two ls -l

First ls -l on ntfs file system

```
root@pcbsd-3185# ls -l /mnt/DD2/24H.S1
total 8376764
-rwxrwxrwx  2 root  wheel  366821376 23 nov  2003 24H S1 10-24.avi
-rwxrwxrwx  2 root  wheel  358793216 11 nov  2003 24H S1 11-24.avi
-rwxrwxrwx  2 root  wheel  352710656  1 nov  2003 24h S1 01-24.avi
-rwxrwxrwx  2 root  wheel  321799168  2 nov  2003 24h S1 02-24.avi
-rwxrwxrwx  2 root  wheel  359526400  9 nov  2003 24h S1 03-24.avi
-rwxrwxrwx  2 root  wheel  354910208 10 nov  2003 24h S1 04-24.avi
-rwxrwxrwx  2 root  wheel  358361088  8 nov  2003 24h S1 05-24.avi
-rwxrwxrwx  2 root  wheel  354258944  8 nov  2003 24h S1 06-24.avi
-rwxrwxrwx  2 root  wheel  328792064 11 nov  2003 24h S1 07-24.avi
-rwxrwxrwx  2 root  wheel  401217536 15 nov  2003 24h S1 08-24.avi
-rwxrwxrwx  2 root  wheel  350640128 23 nov  2003 24h S1 09-24.avi
-rwxrwxrwx  2 root  wheel  358813696 23 nov  2003 24h S1 12-24.avi
-rwxrwxrwx  2 root  wheel  358742016 29 nov  2003 24h S1 13-24.avi
-rwxrwxrwx  2 root  wheel  354742272 29 nov  2003 24h S1 14-24.avi
-rwxrwxrwx  2 root  wheel  359348224 30 nov  2003 24h S1 15-24.avi
-rwxrwxrwx  2 root  wheel  354639872 30 nov  2003 24h S1 16-24.avi
-rwxrwxrwx  2 root  wheel  359866368 16 nov  2003 24h S1 17-24.avi
-rwxrwxrwx  2 root  wheel  356546560 23 nov  2003 24h S1 18-24.avi
-rwxrwxrwx  2 root  wheel  346341376 22 nov  2003 24h S1 19-24.avi
-rwxrwxrwx  2 root  wheel  357961728 16 nov  2003 24h S1 20-24.avi
-rwxrwxrwx  2 root  wheel  368521216  5 dÃ©c  2003 24h S1 21-24.avi
-rwxrwxrwx  2 root  wheel  367656960 30 nov  2003 24h S1 22-24.avi
-rwxrwxrwx  2 root  wheel  363909120 16 nov  2003 24h S1 23-24.avi
-rwxrwxrwx  2 root  wheel  362866688 23 nov  2003 24h S1 24-24.avi
root@pcbsd-3185#
```

then ls -l on ufs file system

```
root@pcbsd-3185# ls -l /mnt/DD1/24H.S1
total 8381472
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  366821376 17 aoÃ» 18:47 24H S1 10-24.avi
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  358793216 17 aoÃ» 18:48 24H S1 11-24.avi
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  352710656 17 aoÃ» 18:42 24h S1 01-24.avi
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  321799168 17 aoÃ» 18:42 24h S1 02-24.avi
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  359526400 17 aoÃ» 18:43 24h S1 03-24.avi
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  354910208 17 aoÃ» 18:43 24h S1 04-24.avi
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  358361088 17 aoÃ» 18:44 24h S1 05-24.avi
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  354258944 17 aoÃ» 18:44 24h S1 06-24.avi
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  328792064 17 aoÃ» 18:45 24h S1 07-24.avi
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  401217536 17 aoÃ» 18:47 24h S1 08-24.avi
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  350640128 17 aoÃ» 18:54 24h S1 09-24.avi
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  358813696 17 aoÃ» 18:48 24h S1 12-24.avi
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  358742016 17 aoÃ» 18:48 24h S1 13-24.avi
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  354742272 17 aoÃ» 18:49 24h S1 14-24.avi
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  359348224 17 aoÃ» 18:49 24h S1 15-24.avi
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  354639872 17 aoÃ» 18:49 24h S1 16-24.avi
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  359866368 17 aoÃ» 18:50 24h S1 17-24.avi
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  356546560 17 aoÃ» 18:50 24h S1 18-24.avi
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  346341376 17 aoÃ» 18:50 24h S1 19-24.avi
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  357961728 17 aoÃ» 18:51 24h S1 20-24.avi
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  368521216 17 aoÃ» 18:51 24h S1 21-24.avi
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  367656960 17 aoÃ» 18:52 24h S1 22-24.avi
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  363909120 17 aoÃ» 18:52 24h S1 23-24.avi
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  362866688 17 aoÃ» 18:42 24h S1 24-24.avi
root@pcbsd-3185#
```


----------



## SirDice (Aug 19, 2010)

SPlissken said:
			
		

> Is there a tool/command to compare each file on those two disk to see differences file by file according to the size of the file.


You can run diff(1) on binary files. Probably not the best option though. It'll probably be easier to generate MD5/SHA1 hashes for one drive and compare those to the other.


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 19, 2010)

textproc/vbindiff
devel/hexcompare
misc/xdelta
misc/xdelta3
textproc/libxdiff

I like hexcompare

however for your particular problem I'd use md5 and/or sha256 as well


----------

